# Remapping buttons



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Has anybody messed around with the .kl files in system/usr/keylayout? I was wondering if it's possible to add music controls to the hard keys like cm7 and swap the menu key and long-press home key for multi tasking. I know changing the soft keys is easy but I can't figure out how to change the function of long pressing the home button. Is it even possible to add hard button music controls without a custom ROM?


----------

